# HKS Farbtöne



## Fey (16. Oktober 2001)

Hallo!

Also, die HKS-Farbtöne sind ja im deutschen Photoshop dabei. Soviel habe ich schon rausgekriegt. Im englischen allerdings nicht, weil die ja nur mit den Pantone-Tönen arbeiten.

Jetzt meine Frage: Kann ich die Palette in meinem einfach einfügen? Wenn ja, hat irgendjemand die deutsche Version von Photoshop und könnte mir die Datei, die ich da einfügen müsste zukommen lassen?

Danke schonmal für Eure Hilfe.

LG, Fey


----------



## Saesh (16. Oktober 2001)

jetzt möchte ich mal was dazulernen und wissen was HKS Töne sind und Pantone Töne....

danke im voraus....
vielleicht kenne ich es ja nur anders.


----------



## Tribalman (16. Oktober 2001)

*Öm*

Ist so ´ne Farbnorm. In jeder Agentur etc. fliegt ´ne Übersicht 
über sämtlich HKS Farbtöne etc. rum. Ist halt super praktisch, 
wenn Du über´s Telefon oder so ´nen bestimmten Farbton für´n 
Druck oder generell für´s Design mit dem Auftraggeber oder der Druckerei absprechen willst. Du schlägst ´nen Farbton vor 
(mit Name und/oder Nummer) und der kann sich den direkt auf 
seiner Farbkartei ansehen, und muß nicht erst am Rechner 
rumfummeln.

Dazu kommt, daß wenn Du HKS (etc.) Farbtöne verwendest, Du 
davon ausgehen kannst, daß es beim Druck keine Problem gibt
und die Farben später wirkich so aussehen, wie in Deinem 
Entwurf. Wenn Du "bloß" CMYK verwendest kann´s meines 
Wissens schon mal Probleme geben.


Aber sowas kann OnkelJürgen immer super beantworten. Onkel... ?


----------



## Ice0210 (16. Oktober 2001)

*HKS*

HKS ist ein Schmuckfarben-Programm mit integriertem Corporate Design System. 

Die Farbpalette umfaßt die meisteingesetzten Farbtöne, die in der Helligkeit und Sättigung differenziert aufeinander abgestimmt sind. Deshalb bieten sie eine Farbharmonie, die das Gestalten von harmonisierten und dynamischen Farbwirkungen unterstützt. 

Im Sinne des Corporate Design Systems wurden die Farbnuancen auf verschiedene Materialien bestmöglich angepaßt. Dies gilt für die Bereiche Offsetdruck, Zeitungsdruck, Endlosdruck, Siebdruck, Folien, Textildruck, Autofarben, Außenfassaden und Innenarchitektur sowie für Kunststoffeinfärbungen.


----------



## Ice0210 (16. Oktober 2001)

*HKS*

Hier noch ein Link zu " HKS "

http://www.luewu.de/hks.html


----------



## Fey (16. Oktober 2001)

Hehe...also ich hatte es heute nicht so einfach. Ich musste die Farben so anpassen, das das Ergebnis von unserem Drucker mit der Farbe auf dem HKS-Fächer passt. Ein Krampf sag ich Euch. 

Aber jetzt hat Saesh seine Fragen beantwortet bekommen und ich stehe immer noch auf dem Trockenen. Hilfe. 

Also wenn vielleicht auch jemand dazu eine Antwort weiß...bitte melden.

LG, Fey


----------



## Ice0210 (16. Oktober 2001)

*HKS*

Mach doch Deine Farben wie inder Tabelle angeben ist ( sind ).


----------



## Ice0210 (16. Oktober 2001)

*HKS*

Schau hier nochmal nach :
http://home.germany.net/101-72382/farben.htm


----------

